# STOLEN!!!!!!!!



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Stolen rzr near Lydia Louisiana if you have any information on the worthless individuals that stole this rzr let me know by either message or call or text (337) 552-1044


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

It's been found 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

got lucky on the quick find cause somebody was probably bout to tear it all to pieces and have them a part out


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> It's been found
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the story on it?


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it back


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

It was in a friends shed chained to a pole somebody broke into the shed and cut the chain cut the wires on the ignition switch and drive off with it after pulling it away from the house the authorities were calle in the morning when he noticed his shed door left open and after a full day of lookin he went make one more pass in the woods behind his house on his 420 and he came across it the rzr is in good condition still besides the ignition switch but there's something wrong with the clutch or belt it doesn't pull under load anymore we have to dig into it to find out what's wrong but good thing is its back the police did get prints off the bike and are perusing some leads on who stole it hopefully we find him before the law does 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope you find them first myself. I hate a Dang thief! I'm glad you got it back. I'd start by putting all the wires back together at the ignition switch. The wires being cut may have put it in limp mode. Congrats on finding it. 

----that is all---


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm glad you found it. That don't happen around here. If you find him ou ought to chain him behind the razr and drag him through town


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> I'm glad you found it. That don't happen around here. If you find him ou ought to chain him behind the razr and drag him through town


Touche'


----------

